# Moving DVR to another room



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

I currently have a DTivo in the upstairs gameroom and a UTV downstairs in the den. I would like to switch these units to start 'training' my bride on the DTivo before replacing the UTV with another DTivo. Can I just unplug the units and hook them back up in the other rooms? Is there any reason to have notify Direct TV that I made this move? Would I have to go through any set up changes? Thanks.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, you can just move them. You can go into the website and update your room locations, but I don't believe D* cares what room you have the receivers in.


----------

